# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Apex >  Apex et MySQL

## TallyHo

Hello,

*Aux modos :* Je m'adresse ici car mon post sur le forum MySQL n'a pas de rponse. J'ai l'impression que j'ai post une colle  ::):  Donc je m'adresse aux pros de Oracle ds fois que... Merci de ne pas le dplacer si possible.

*Aux autres*, voila THE colle  ::): 

Existe t'il un truc du genre Apex pour MySQL ou PostGRE ?
Si jamais vous avez rencontr un produit de ce style dans une socit ou autres, merci de me renseigner  :;):

----------


## TallyHo

Et bien je crois que c'est la colle ici aussi  ::aie:: 
Je ne trouve rien sur le net, alors je suppose que a ne doit pas exister  ::(:

----------


## Vincent Rogier

> Je ne trouve rien sur le net, alors je suppose que a ne doit pas exister


Effectivement, a ne doit pas exister ... ( ma connaissance).

----------


## TallyHo

Merci pour ta rponse. C'est bizarre quand mme qu'aucun projet ou produit n'existe pour ce besoin. D'habitude la communaut open-source est vachement productive et tu trouves  peu prs tout ce que tu veux  ::(:

----------

